#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > IELTS Study Zone-International English Language Testing System >  >  General Training Writing-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf

## jaivinder

Get IELTS sample papers for general training writing. You can get idea about IELTS exams pattern. I hope you will find these pdf helpful for IELTS exam. Let me know if you want to know more about IELTS examination. 

*Following pdf are attached below:*

1. Sample Candidate Writing Scripts and Examiner Comments

2. General Training Writing sample task – Task 1

3. General Training Writing sample task – Task 2

4. IELTS Writing Answer Sheet - Task 1

5. IELTS Writing Answer Sheet - Task 2





  Similar Threads: IELTS Academic and General Training FAQs IELTS Speaking Sample Test with Answers Papers Pdf General Training Reading-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf Academic Writing IELTS Test Sample Papers Pdf Academic Reading-IELTS Sample Papers

----------

